# Red Belly Eye Problem... Need Help Quick



## knickp88

When I woke up this morning one of my red bellies has this weird whitish growth covering his one eye. Can someone identify this issue and tell me how to fix it?


----------



## FEEFA

My guess would be its the loud gravel bothering his eye









Not sure and one of mine actually has the same thing but just not as bad.

What are your water params and waterchange schedual like?


----------



## knickp88

I have four red bellies in a 55 gallon. I change about two buckets of water a week with like one giant cleaning/water change per month. check out the tank My [URL=linkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch]linkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGXzq_V-oTI[/URL]


----------



## HGI

Well he suites the pirate ship.... YarRR!


----------



## dave11674

hi mate
all my 4 have gotten this today
check my thread i put up
white stuff covering their eyes
i took myself up to loacal pet world
the aquatic man said its a lot of bacteria in the water
rotting food usually causes it etc etc

so he gave me some anti bacteria fluid
he said put some of this in and it should clear it up
water change
and take carbon out the filter while ur treating them.

im hoping my 4 are ok soon


----------



## banshee42096

i was told that a power head can lodge a air bubble behicle there eye and cause this i dont know how trus it is but 2 of mine rbs just got this and its only one eye.seeing how the tank is only 3 days old it cant be food rot.i hope somebody knows.


----------



## Us And Them

banshee42096 said:


> i was told that a power head can lodge a air bubble behicle there eye and cause this i dont know how trus it is but 2 of mine rbs just got this and its only one eye.seeing *how the tank is only 3 days old it cant be food rot.i hope somebody knows.*


A power head lodging a bubble behind an eye ? thats the strangest thing i've heard . It's more than likely just a scratch. will heal. my reds have had them.

and to answer your question. Your tank is 3 days old. Meaning it's has not been cycled properly. Meaning your experiencing a cycle.
What all your fish have developed is cloudy eye. It's a result of poor water quality because you have a completely new uncycled tank.
Could you post your Parameters ? Your going to need to find someone with Media that has mature bacteria to get your tank going or , im afraid your
fish are going to die.


----------



## banshee42096

i did cycle the filter with good bacteria then i used 1/4 of the water from there old tank and put this liquid in that a worker at ashes gave me said it helps to start the cycling.im going to take my old filter media and poor it in my second filter and start that up.it seems all the fish are doing great i will get the numbers and put them up.


----------



## shiver905

Dont skimp on cycles man.

Waiting for something just makes that something even better.


----------

